# Police recruitment in Australia



## Matt&Lou (Apr 30, 2009)

*Australian Police Recruitment from UK Police Forces*

Hello All,
I'm a serving UK Police officer and would like to move out to Australia with my family and join the Police. Our preferred location would be Adelaide,I know the South Australian Police recruited 70 Brit Officers last year for this years courses. Does anyone know if they intend on a recruitment drive this year for experienced Brit Officers....?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Matt&Lou:

Take a look at this link, looks like they're not recruiting at the moment. Note this SA Police and not Australian Federal Police (AFP you need to be an AU Citizen unless given special dispensation).

Link: overseas-applicants

Good luck :mod:



Matt&Lou said:


> Hello All,
> I'm a serving UK Police officer and would like to move out to Australia with my family and join the Police. Our preferred location would be Adelaide,I know the South Australian Police recruited 70 Brit Officers last year for this years courses. Does anyone know if they intend on a recruitment drive this year for experienced Brit Officers....?


----------



## Nathaniel (Sep 30, 2009)

Well,

Officer's have routine patrols in which they check certain things, depending on the area they patrol. There are parking lots, banks, stores, and many other areas that need their own special type of protection. Sometimes even certain people need the protection of an officer. we can be a police officer and help to put the miscreants in jail.


----------



## Tony UK (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi there, new to the site so not sure where to start looking as its like looking for a needle in a hay stack.

I'm sure it will have been asked umpteen times but does anyone know if/when australia will be reqruiting for UK serving police officers and where the best place is to start looking to be kept upto date with any news etc etc?

Many thanks.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Tony, 

Welcome to the forum. 

You probably want to check the individual state police websites. 

I know that South Australia is usually actively recruiting for police from the UK. Looks like you just missed the last one in April but I'm sure another one will be along soon.

South Australian Police | Careers | Overseas Applicants

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tony UK (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks very much Karen, i will keep an eye on their websites.


----------



## boosty (May 31, 2010)

The laws are different but you do have first line Policing experience so that may help. Email the states Police Force website for more info.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Tony UK said:


> Hi there, new to the site so not sure where to start looking as its like looking for a needle in a hay stack.
> 
> I'm sure it will have been asked umpteen times but does anyone know if/when australia will be reqruiting for UK serving police officers and where the best place is to start looking to be kept upto date with any news etc etc?
> 
> Many thanks.


Please please come........ We need someone to teach the Gastapo what discrestion means :eyebrows:


----------



## 2972reilly (Jan 10, 2010)

Halo...... Any insider info then as to anyone recruiting from wapol or sapol at all???
I just want an idea if it will be 1yr or 10yrs then I can get on with my life here for a bit as it's driving me mad having no idea :-(


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

2972reilly said:


> Halo...... Any insider info then as to anyone recruiting from wapol or sapol at all???
> I just want an idea if it will be 1yr or 10yrs then I can get on with my life here for a bit as it's driving me mad having no idea :-(


Wish I new mate... its just we could use some good coppers here.


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

Stepforward


----------



## lyndsey5760 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi guys first time on the site, my husband and I are serving police officers and would love to emigrate to Australia with our two kids.
We would love to live in Perth.
Any one have any knowledge on UK recruitment and when they maybe recruiting UK officers in the near future.
Thanks in advance


----------



## TerryQ (Jan 11, 2011)

My neice and her husband (he's a policeman) went out last year, they are in Perth.

My wifes cousin's partner is a detective in Perth also (he's an Aussie)

Got job and they were out there in 6 months from start to finish, I will see what I can find out


----------



## Jeff1165 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, its my first time on the site. Im a police officer and im looking to move to Adelaide. Ive contacted Sapol and had an email just telling me they are not recruiting in the UK at the moment. Im after any indide info when they will be taking on again from the UK. Cheers.


----------



## Bothways (Dec 3, 2007)

W.A Police will be recruiting this year to cater for CHOGM I believe, they generally have a fairly large intake of direct entry (overseas) police. The course is condensed from the standard 6 months recruit in training back to about a 12 week conversion course. As far as I`m aware, and not 100% sure, part of the cost of moving may be covered. IF you check the WAPOL Step Forward site, it should give you all the details, failing that give one of the recruiting branch people a call and they`ll help you out.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

There was an article in Todays West Australian paper saying that although they regarded the international program as a success they've suggested that it was a failure. Many foreign police officers left the WAPOL over 20%. They said in the article that the WAPOL won't be recruiting international any time soon. They're pretty much in a position where every police officer in Perth is British and they need to essentially Australianise the police force after repeated attacks on police officers in this city. Something to think about.


----------



## Bothways (Dec 3, 2007)

Weebie said:


> There was an article in Todays West Australian paper saying that although they regarded the international program as a success they've suggested that it was a failure. Many foreign police officers left the WAPOL over 20%. They said in the article that the WAPOL won't be recruiting international any time soon. They're pretty much in a position where every police officer in Perth is British and they need to essentially Australianise the police force after repeated attacks on police officers in this city. Something to think about.


As with most newspapers, facts are slightly off here.


----------



## twthedad (Feb 4, 2011)

Bothways...you say WAPOL may be recruiting again this year, will that be from the UK? Is it just a rumour or is it actually happening? I can Weebie is saying differently but was wanting to know what is actually happening . Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bothways (Dec 3, 2007)

twthedad said:


> Bothways...you say WAPOL may be recruiting again this year, will that be from the UK? Is it just a rumour or is it actually happening? I can Weebie is saying differently but was wanting to know what is actually happening . Thanks in advance.


ththedad,

I`m currently a serving sergeant for WAPOL. We have had a fair amount of internal advertising to recruit people who we felt may make good police officers, this is coupled with local (Perth) advertising in the media, currently on the television and papers. As far as recruiting from overseas goes, I`m not sure they actively advertise overseas now, however if you were to apply and fit the bill so to speak, I cant see why you wouldnt be accepted here. They are always looking for the best applicant and I`m sure it wouldnt matter, so long as they qualified, where they come from. The best thing to do is contact recruiting branch and hace a chat/apply. The newspaper article referred to was as per usual a bit of a local iver in flation of a few peoples opinions, I doubt very much that you can put to much creedence into it. As far as officers being assaulted and the need for more of an "Australianised" police force is really amusing. Assaults to police happen everywhere over the world, Perth is no different.

If you want a more indepth chat, PM me.

Thanks Trevor


----------



## coxie1972 (Feb 18, 2011)

*SAPOL recruitung in the uk 2011*

Hi,

I've heard through the grapevine that SAPOL will be shortly re-opening their recruitment drive in the UK this year (2011), has anyone else heard this rumour if so do you know when they are opening the recruitment drive?

Cheers.


----------



## FMG (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Coxie,

A friend of ours is an ex Strathclyde Cop, currently serving with SAPOL, and she sent us an email a week ago to say that SAPOL have selected a recruitment team and are finalising their next UK recruitment drive. However, we sent their recruitment dept an email to ask when it was likely to be, and they told us they have made no plans at all to hold another UK drive this year. 

We've sent an email back to our friend to find our where her info came from, and when we hear back we'll post it on here. I'd be interested to know if anyone else has heard this rumour and where their info came from?


----------



## Jen6923 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Transfer to Aus*

Hello everyone, I am currently a Serving Constabel within W.Yorkshire Police in England, 
and looking to find out any news on transferring to WA as desperately wanting to get residency.. 

My hubby and I unfortunately do not fall under the Skilled Visa as yet, and he is looking at retraining for a skill to get over to Oz, however I dont want to have to wait another 3 years to go..

We had planned to go on a Working Visa for a year and experience the country, but due to a few let downs with the family and looking after family pets that we would eventually like to bring over we cannot which we are both gutted about.

Any help in regards to entering as a PC in Australia would be great.... I have skills including Qualifications: National Drugs Course, Takingn my sgts exams and Surveillance and Custody Trained..... as wellas a Foundation Degree in Police Studies and Law.


----------



## Jeff1165 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sapol will be recruiting in the uk as from 14/3/11 for 2012. Just had an email. So if anyone has any info regarding the process please could you let me know cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

lyndsey5760 said:


> Hi guys first time on the site, my husband and I are serving police officers and would love to emigrate to Australia with our two kids.
> We would love to live in Perth.
> Any one have any knowledge on UK recruitment and when they maybe recruiting UK officers in the near future.
> Thanks in advance


Police in Perth won't recruit interntionally unless you already have the visa as they are recruiting atm.


----------



## Tony UK (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where the application form is for SAPOL? The link that their email gave to their website stating that they are recruiting for 2012 says the are not recruiting from the UK, so I cannot find the application form.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tony UK said:


> Does anyone know where the application form is for SAPOL? The link that their email gave to their website stating that they are recruiting for 2012 says the are not recruiting from the UK, so I cannot find the application form.


Hi Tony

SAPOL website is now updated and applications are open as of today for UK cops, I've put a few bits of info on one of the other threads about the SAPOL situation. I left the UK 4 years ago and am serving here now. Get in touch if you wanna know anything, good luck.


----------



## twthedad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hobbit1621,

Thanks for all the posts, your info is giving us a good insight into life over there working as a cop. Quick one...I've just been on the website and it says there still not recruiting, can you shed any light?

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

twthedad said:


> Hobbit1621,
> 
> Thanks for all the posts, your info is giving us a good insight into life over there working as a cop. Quick one...I've just been on the website and it says there still not recruiting, can you shed any light?
> 
> ...


hi Tim

SAPOL website South Australia Police should do the trick. Closing date 08/04/2011. 

Good luck


----------



## Kris327 (Mar 17, 2011)

I know that SAPOL ate recruiting 90 uk officers but does anyone know if they recruit from BTP MOD or CNC police?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Kris327 said:


> I know that SAPOL ate recruiting 90 uk officers but does anyone know if they recruit from BTP MOD or CNC police?


Hi, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you do a search there has been a lot of discussion and links on SAPOL recruitment recently and if you find those posts that may help answer your question. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Kris327 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hi Karen thanks*



kaz101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Karen I will check that out
Regards kris


----------



## HappyJ (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello

New on here. And all with all the other people wanting to emigrate. Me and my husband are both serving police officers in the UK - myself a detective and my husband public order trained.
Is there any other way to move to Australia to join either WA, North or Queensland as we desperately want to go and have a better life. Waiting is killing us!!!
Cheers

Jenna


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

HappyJ said:


> Hello
> 
> New on here. And all with all the other people wanting to emigrate. Me and my husband are both serving police officers in the UK - myself a detective and my husband public order trained.
> Is there any other way to move to Australia to join either WA, North or Queensland as we desperately want to go and have a better life. Waiting is killing us!!!
> ...


Hi Jenna

As an applicant from outside of Australia WA and NT might consider your applications IF you have independently acquired permanent resident status for recruitment as a lateral/transferee. They will not sponsor you. (WA have in the past but not right at this moment).

QLD shut down lateral transferee recruitment last year and there are no plans to re-start it until at least 2013. Presently they will accept lateral transferees if they are willing to undergo basic recruit selection and training. Even after the 9 month cadet course there is no recognition of prior service in terms of rank/incremental pay point.

SA is the only Aussie force looking at taking UK cops right now. The news is you only have about 50 hours to submit your applications - including obtaining your Professional Standards records (or getting an individual 'job' email address from one of the HR staff) and getting a pre-employment medical signed off by a GP.

I urge you to get weaving and get the paperwork done ASAP (I did it in about the same time as this - so it's possible. I've been here 4 years with SAPOL and it's definitely a happier pplace than poor old Blighty! )

Nige

p.s. check out the other posts onthe SA Police Transfers thread for more info - if you have time!


----------



## fasttony (Apr 6, 2011)

*Not Alot?*



TerryQ said:


> My neice and her husband (he's a policeman) went out last year, they are in Perth.
> 
> My wifes cousin's partner is a detective in Perth also (he's an Aussie)
> 
> Got job and they were out there in 6 months from start to finish, I will see what I can find out


Your detective work is very slow Terry, any updates?:ranger:


----------



## Nick Orr (Apr 20, 2011)

*WA Police*

Hi, just joined the site and keeping my hopes up that WA will be recruiting from Britain soon. I am currently serving with Strathclyde Police. I had an application in a few years ago but the Global recession put the stoppers on that as they stopped recruiting. Any more info would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nick Orr said:


> Hi, just joined the site and keeping my hopes up that WA will be recruiting from Britain soon. I am currently serving with Strathclyde Police. I had an application in a few years ago but the Global recession put the stoppers on that as they stopped recruiting. Any more info would be appreciated. Cheers


Nick

I don't like being the bearer of bad tidings but WAPOL won't be recruiting direct from UK for the foreseeable future. They don't share the recruitment/retention dramas SAPOL seem to have. 

If you or a partner can get over here under your own steam and obtain Permanent Residence they _might_ consider you as an interstate transferee. Your best bet is to ask them and see what they say, it takes a pretty L-O-N-G time to obtain P.R. from an offshore location and you pretty much gotta be a multi-millionaire or be highly qualified in one of the chosen few professions.....naturally policing isn't one of those 

SAPOL just closed the doors on its UK campaign......they don't know or aren't letting on when the next time will be.


Nige
(ex-UK cop, now SAPOL)


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

WAPOL have had to force to lower entry standards to Australise the police force. Been many attacks against WAPOL of late.

They've made it clear that they won't be recruiting from the UK.


----------



## Nick Orr (Apr 20, 2011)

*Application*



Hobbit1621 said:


> Nick
> 
> I don't like being the bearer of bad tidings but WAPOL won't be recruiting direct from UK for the foreseeable future. They don't share the recruitment/retention dramas SAPOL seem to have.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply mate. I applied to SAPOL. Initially got a reply from them saying my initial application was unsuccessful on the 20/4/11 but received two e-mails yesterday saying it was indeed successful and that I was to attend on the 6/5/11 for the exam. I emailed them back to see what one was is correct but will probably phone about midnight on Sunday my time (about 0930 hours Monday your time) to see what is happening. 

Obviously keen on moving to Australia for the quality of life etc but will wait and see. 

With any luck will maybe see you over there.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nick Orr said:


> Cheers for the reply mate. I applied to SAPOL. Initially got a reply from them saying my initial application was unsuccessful on the 20/4/11 but received two e-mails yesterday saying it was indeed successful and that I was to attend on the 6/5/11 for the exam. I emailed them back to see what one was is correct but will probably phone about midnight on Sunday my time (about 0930 hours Monday your time) to see what is happening.
> 
> Obviously keen on moving to Australia for the quality of life etc but will wait and see.
> 
> With any luck will maybe see you over there.



Nick

good for you Nick, SAPOL really is the only feasible way for a cop to get to Aus so start studying for those exams.....there's another thread on this site South Australia police recruitment and check out Police-Forum.com too (if you haven't already!!!!!) loads of folk have put stacks of info on things you haven't even thought to ask about. Its a move worth making and I suppose if W.A. is your ultimate target after you have 'done your bit' for SAPOL there wold be nothing stopping you from transferring laterally if/when WAPOL recruited in the future. But to be honest the money here is better and I don't see the difference work-wise.....but if you got a coastal spot the Indian Ocean does look pretty sweet 

Nige


----------



## Nick Orr (Apr 20, 2011)

Didn't ever see SA as second best but as I said got a knock back from them initially but delighted with the new news. The reason I was keen on WA is that I have 4 or 5 ex colleagues who work out there and only one in SA (Jackie Hamilton who started March 2010). 

I have looked at the sample questions on the SA police home site for the exam which seemed straight forward enough but if it's anything like British forces they will be the easiest ones.

Does anyone know anywhere I can find more examples?

Appreciated in advance


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nick Orr said:


> Didn't ever see SA as second best but as I said got a knock back from them initially but delighted with the new news. The reason I was keen on WA is that I have 4 or 5 ex colleagues who work out there and only one in SA (Jackie Hamilton who started March 2010).
> 
> I have looked at the sample questions on the SA police home site for the exam which seemed straight forward enough but if it's anything like British forces they will be the easiest ones.
> 
> ...




Hi Nick

try his link

How to pass aptitude tests with example tests


and/or you could jump onto Amazon UK website and cough up 5 quid for the Pscychometric tests for Dummies book.

Either one should give you a big enough migraine to stop a horse 

Nige


----------



## twthedad (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyone got any news on whether WAPOL will be recruiting from the UK anytime soon?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

twthedad said:


> Anyone got any news on whether WAPOL will be recruiting from the UK anytime soon?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi twthedad

WAPOL don't look likely to recruit internationally for the forseeable future. They are currently actively recruiting new cadets and poaching inter-state too. If you or your partner have other skills in your CV's that are on the DIAC 'wish list' you _might_ be eligible for permanent residence - but this is a toughie to get straight off and it's a minimum requirement to be an Aussie cop. Citizenship is required for FedPol.

SAPOL has just selected its next bunch of UK recruits so who knows if/when this will happen again. NSW, QLD, Vic, Tas and NT don't have recent history of recruiting direct from the UK so you're not gonna make headway there. QLD and Tas are not recruiting interstate/experienced cops right now, Vic _might_ but it's not a certainty, NSW do take interstate transferees but they only do so infrequently. NT are looking for folks right now but in all of these last three cases you gotta overcome the PR/Citizenship hurdle.

Not good news, but at least you have the 'gen' to be making decisions with.

Good luck fella

Nige


----------



## ryan uk (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if and when there will be a UK recruitment drive for WAPOL and SAPOL?


----------



## ryan uk (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if and when there will be a UK recruitment drive for WAPOL and SAPOL?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ryan uk said:


> Does anyone know if and when there will be a UK recruitment drive for WAPOL and SAPOL?


I think you just missed the SAPOL one (see the other thread that you asked this question on). 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

ryan uk said:


> Does anyone know if and when there will be a UK recruitment drive for WAPOL and SAPOL?



Hi Ryan,

welcome aboard! I've 'cut & pasted' one of my answers from the SAPOL transfer thread, I hope it answers your question, if not: ask away!


SAPOL won't say for sure. The political will is still there with the current Commissioner - UK cops have bolstered numbers as per his promise to Government to provide agreed numbers of police officers across SA by set dates. He hasn't quite achieved this due to poor local recruitment levels, higher number of retirements and resignations by serving officers. No-one thought SAPOL would recruit in the UK again - but they did.

In order to be allowed to recruit overseas the SA Govt has to show that it has made all efforts to recruit locally and interstate. Only in the event that these efforts have failed will the Federal Government permit an agreed number of visas to obtain overseas workers (cops in this case). Therefore, logically SAPOL will have to continue to recruit from the SA and Australian populous first. Should it fail to get the numbers it needs then the 'loop' will repeat and another UK recruitment drive may then be on the cards. However, if SAPOL get local recruits in large numbers then no such need for UK cops will arise.

All sorts of innuendo and gossip surround this question and there's no straight answer. Mr Hyde is rumoured to be retiring in July 2012 (at the end of this current financial year) - but rumours only! Unanswerables abound. Should Mr Hyde retire, his successor may not like the UK officers and adjust recruitment methods to suit local recruits......I wish I could be categoric - but I can't. The above is simply an expanded version of "I dunno"; but that doesn't help you make an informed decision about what to do. The only 'safe' option at present is to try and secure your own Permanent Residnet visa by some other trade, occupation or as a spouse/partner to another appplicant who has the desired skills. This is a huge task and SAPOL don't operate a transferee training package for such persons, but WAPOL have not ruled out foreign cops with their own PR - having said that, they don't exactly go looking for them either! VicPol have stated they will look at overseas applicants too, so long as they have their own PR but, again, it's not an established thing and all of the interviews, tests etc would have to be done over here and at your expense - pretty much excludes itself when you think about it!

Not much good news in there mate, but that's how things are!

Cheers

Nige


----------



## ryan uk (Sep 11, 2011)

Nige,

Thanks for your informative reply of the current situation.

I am hoping that I have not missed the opportunity and there will be at least a few more future UK recruitment drives!

They seem to have gone ahead almost yearly. I read in a journal that sapol recuitment levels were not met for 2010/11 so if the demand is there for 2012 fingers crossed it will be given the go ahead again, I presume if so It wont be announced until at least April 2012?

As far as I'm aware I dont think I'm eligible for PR. I'm a 27 year old uk resdient, I have a degree, 3 years in the finacial sector and 4 years experience as a cop. I do however have just enough points to apply for New Zealand residency but without a job offer there would be no guarantee of PR being granted.

Are you serving with sapol?

Cheers, 

Ryan.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

ryan uk said:


> Nige,
> 
> Thanks for your informative reply of the current situation.
> 
> ...



Hi Ryan

I dunno how much you wanna read into this BUT I was browsing on Police-Forum and a regular and reliable member there (username of 'Chance', an ex-UK copper) has posted only yesterday that he works at SAPOL HQ and has spoken to two senior officers at HQ and they have stated independently that SAPOl will be back in the UK next year.

Check it out on the "VicPol may be recruitibg from overseas soon" thread. Don't ask why it's here I dunno. How much you read into it I dunno mate but you could do worse than get in touch with Chance, I s'pose.

Good luck.

Nige


----------



## ryan uk (Sep 11, 2011)

Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Ryan
> 
> I dunno how much you wanna read into this BUT I was browsing on Police-Forum and a regular and reliable member there (username of 'Chance', an ex-UK copper) has posted only yesterday that he works at SAPOL HQ and has spoken to two senior officers at HQ and they have stated independently that SAPOl will be back in the UK next year.
> 
> ...



Great news, inside info that sounds promising! I will have a look at the thread.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## ob1857 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Nige,

Foxy here!!! Well blow me down with a fiddle stick! The last thing I rember of you is your parting words "Well off to Police Adelaide Beach"!!!

Hope all is going well! Looking at coming across to Oz what are the job prospects like at the mo?

Can you private message on this forum?

Foxy



Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> welcome aboard! I've 'cut & pasted' one of my answers from the SAPOL transfer thread, I hope it answers your question, if not: ask away!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*Brand new here October 2011*

Hi there,

I have missed the recruitment by sapol and have been regularly checking all the othe Australian police forces regularly. I am a uk police officer with 14 years service and ideally want to go to WA. Will they ever recruit internationally again ??

Neither myself or my wife can get a visa by any other means and I've explored everything so a transfer is my only option I believe. My only other option is that I'm not a great swimmer. I noticed that with Vic police if they recruit I need to swim 100m in 4 minutes. Is this a typical requirement of all Australian police forces ??

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Aaron


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

ryan uk said:


> Great news, inside info that sounds promising! I will have a look at the thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ryan


Hi there... I'm new here, but very interested in your bit about Sapol. Are you saying they could return to the uk in 2012 to recruit again ??? If so I don't suppose you know when ?? Thanks for any info you can offer


----------



## DruidK9 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi. My name is Neil. My wife Tracy and I are serving Police officers in UK. We are both Police Dog Handlers and I am a Home office accredited Police Dog Instructor. I also run a K9 behaviour and training business. We are very interested in relocating to Australia and being new to this I was wondering if anyone could advised the best route to take.

Thanks Neil


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

ob1857 said:


> Hi Nige,
> 
> Foxy here!!! Well blow me down with a fiddle stick! The last thing I rember of you is your parting words "Well off to Police Adelaide Beach"!!!
> 
> ...




Hi Foxy

You can PM on this forum but you need 3 or 5 posts to be able to send them, I tried to send you a PM but the system wouldn't allow you to receive them either!

Sorry old chap, gotta lurve technology!

Keep posting and it'll work out.


Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Aaronjuliejones said:


> Hi there... I'm new here, but very interested in your bit about Sapol. Are you saying they could return to the uk in 2012 to recruit again ??? If so I don't suppose you know when ?? Thanks for any info you can offer



Hi Aaron

it's not a certainty that SAPOL will return in 2012, but most of the smart money is betting that they will.........my informants aren't well placed enough to tell you what date!

Just make sure that all of the selection criteria on the SAPOL website are 'ticked off' in your own CV and that you are in a position to come if they offer a job. I know of a number of unfortunate families who have gone through the turmoil of the selction process (it is EXCRUCIATING!!!!) and now for largely financial reason -house sales (lack of), exchange rates (equity, savings and pensions relatively devalued) they cannot afford to come in 2012. I cannot imagine the anguish.

BTW, swimming tests don't feature in SAPOL recruitment - well, not right now. So we won't mention it again........I think we got away with it!

Cheers 

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

DruidK9 said:


> Hi. My name is Neil. My wife Tracy and I are serving Police officers in UK. We are both Police Dog Handlers and I am a Home office accredited Police Dog Instructor. I also run a K9 behaviour and training business. We are very interested in relocating to Australia and being new to this I was wondering if anyone could advised the best route to take.
> 
> Thanks Neil



Hi Neil

SAPOL will _probably_ recruit again in 2012. Applying then would offer you permanent residency. If your wife applied as a cop and got the job you would be able to assume permanent residency as a spouse of a primary applicant and start up your own dog training school, working on the assumption you chose NOT to become a SAPOL cop.

If you were both transferee cops you would both apply for a PR visa separately and commence employment with SAPOL. You could then apply forthe Commisioner's permission to take out secondary employment (probably wisest once your probation was finished!) and do the dog training school that way. 

I'm not sure that your superb UK police credentials would be recognised by SAPOL inasmuch as many instructors from driving schools, firearms teams etc have already come over here and and been disappointed. Whilst individuals in the right place at the right time have scored successes on the career-front it would be wisest (IMO) to regard your K9 days as over once you leave the UK. Please don't let this dissuade you from trying to come here - it's rewards can be found elsewhere. Many stay working for SAPOL but find outlets for their enthusiasms beyond the Force.

As an independent applicant for a working visa/PR visa using your UK police qualifications as a dog instructor +/- the dog behaviour/training business: I don't have a clue. I don't know if this is a skill on the wanted skills list with Immigration.


Good luck

Nige


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Apologies*

Sorry to those of you who have posted here expecting a quicker response but I have been blighted by I.T. dramas (and dummy spits), absences due to training courses at work and not very smart 'smartphones' failing when I am away!

Whinge/apology over.

I thank you

Hobbit/Nige


----------



## cantona1974 (Jan 2, 2012)

*any updates pls??*



Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Aaron
> 
> it's not a certainty that SAPOL will return in 2012, but most of the smart money is betting that they will.........my informants aren't well placed enough to tell you what date!
> 
> ...


hi hobbit
ive been following your threads for a good few months now and seem to be the man in the know for all thing sapol related! ive been making enqs with sapol and a couple of friends who made the lucky transfer in the past few years. i received an email today from one officer there who was my tutor constable back in 1998 and he seems to think that one of sapols uk bobbies is earmarked for a return to london this year re recruiting from the uk again. i am in a fantastic position personally to go for it, single, no kids, no family ties and no house to sell, all these things have prevented me from making my dream move before this period of my life. however with a divorce going thro now ive nothing to keep me here in the uk and i would grab a chance at a new start over in Australia. Do you have any further knowledge as to if this uk-recruiting process will come to pass again this year?? i know sapol and wapol appear to keep their cards close to their chests over this issue until they get the go ahead. i have emailed both and have been put on their respective lists of 'expressions of interest'
any information you may provide will be greatly appreciated! brief overview of my cv, i am a 37yr old male, fit, 15yrs service, a BSc(Hons) degree in biochemical sciences and up to date on related police courses, first aid etc etc, no ongoing discipline/complaints.
my very best to you!!

cantona.


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

cantona1974 said:


> hi hobbit
> ive been following your threads for a good few months now and seem to be the man in the know for all thing sapol related! ive been making enqs with sapol and a couple of friends who made the lucky transfer in the past few years. i received an email today from one officer there who was my tutor constable back in 1998 and he seems to think that one of sapols uk bobbies is earmarked for a return to london this year re recruiting from the uk again. i am in a fantastic position personally to go for it, single, no kids, no family ties and no house to sell, all these things have prevented me from making my dream move before this period of my life. however with a divorce going thro now ive nothing to keep me here in the uk and i would grab a chance at a new start over in Australia. Do you have any further knowledge as to if this uk-recruiting process will come to pass again this year?? i know sapol and wapol appear to keep their cards close to their chests over this issue until they get the go ahead. i have emailed both and have been put on their respective lists of 'expressions of interest'
> any information you may provide will be greatly appreciated! brief overview of my cv, i am a 37yr old male, fit, 15yrs service, a BSc(Hons) degree in biochemical sciences and up to date on related police courses, first aid etc etc, no ongoing discipline/complaints.
> my very best to you!!
> ...



Hi Cantona

I hope your source is better than mine........mine suggest that there's no news either way about the SAPOL UK campaign. In other words, no-one can be sure. The up-side is the fact that SAPOL haven't withdrawn that page from their website MIGHT be cause for hope. The down-side is that not so long ago the newly elected Finance Minister stated that the SA Govt is planning to cut back on Police recruitment as a means of saving money. 

You sound as if you are all set up and in a position to move, SAPOL haven't stated that they look fo someone who is solvent and in a truly flexible position to relocate (i.e. no house to sell and no family ties) but what employer recruiting from overseas could reasonably overlook these attributes. Do all you can to keep clear of complaints (hard I know!), keep your IPM/appraisal (or whatever name your personal performance review goes by) on the happy side of average (even harder!).

You could always email Inspector Foyel at SAPOL recruitment and get it straight from the top. He'll probably kill me for suggesting that but I don't expect he'll divulge anything either!

I can't speak for WAPOL at all - but an educated guess is 'don't hold your breath'. The haven't recruited Poms for years. In all likelihood that ship has sailed. Sad to say.

If you can obtain Permanent Residency by some other trade/profession (you or a spouse/partner) then you may be in for a better ride - however, most States that offer transferee programs tend to do it for those who are serving cops already within Australia. It depends on how much you want it. Tasmania has shut down recruitment, Queensland only offer cadet-level entry, Victoria do have a transferee program and state they will look at overseas personnel but you MUST have PR before taking a look at you, NSW have a transferee program but you need to have 2 years post-probation service WITHIN Australia, NT have a transferee program but I have no idea if they accept overseas personnel and you need to have that magic 'PR' beforehand in any case. FedPol only accept Australian citizens and they're not recruiting transferees right now.

Bearer of bad tidings.....don't shoot the messenger please.

Nige 

I wish I could be more positive; SAPOL has slowed down the disparity between recruitment versus departures recently and there's less impetus to traipse across the globe looking for 'UK-ers'. I hope to be proved wrong, I hope for all those in the UK


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*2012 recruitment*



Hobbit1621 said:


> Hi Aaron
> 
> it's not a certainty that SAPOL will return in 2012, but most of the smart money is betting that they will.........my informants aren't well placed enough to tell you what date!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Nige. I really appreciate that. I was beginning to loose hope. Most of the post relate to everything that has been and gone.
I am in a fortunate position that my house is sold and money is in the bank so I wont have many issues to worry about.
Do you know if all the VISA costs will be done to me if I get offered a place ??
I hear its a few $1000 ?? and when you say the selection process is EXCRUCIATING what are you saying ..... how bad is it and what exactly is involved ???

Thanks Again for the response 

I'll keep trawling the net for that announcement !!

Regards

Aaron


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*Sapol*



kaz101 said:


> I think you just missed the SAPOL one (see the other thread that you asked this question on).
> 
> Cheers,
> Karen


Deadline for SAPOL was April 2011. I missed it too. All we can do is hope they do it again in 2012 !!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

NSWPOL AND WAPOL are two highest paying police forces in Australia. So these two have no issues recruiting in the state, interstate or transtasman. For what I know NSWPOL has around 700 people on the waiting list. Also NSWPOL provides free training for all accepted cadets to obtain associate degree in policing. Probably that explains the long waiting list. 

I'm quite confident SAPOL and possibly VICPOL will recruit from overseas again. Those two are heavily impacted by the mining brain drain. SA just had one of the largest mining projects in southern hemisphere started, meaning more jobs in mining. Less applicants in Adelaide for police, council and health jobs.


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*Surveillance officer*

Hi All,

I too have been looking to get to Aus for sometime. I missed the SAPOL deadline in April 2011 and am kicking myself now. Having said that I hear that the process is tough and recieves huge demand. I believe the last recruitment drive for 90 police officers received 900 applicants. When one of the Aussie forces does recruit again there is a good chance even the best of use will miss out on those figures.
My specialist field is in surveillance and I have been digging around to find other ways of obtaining sponsorship from an employer requiring some specialist skills, but it seems pretty impossible. 
It's a strange one, Australia struggles to recruit police officers, yet there visa system doesn't allow us to obtain residency status to come over and obtain a job. Very frustrating.
Anyone that can help with some viable options ????


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

naoto said:


> NSWPOL AND WAPOL are two highest paying police forces in Australia. So these two have no issues recruiting in the state, interstate or transtasman. For what I know NSWPOL has around 700 people on the waiting list. Also NSWPOL provides free training for all accepted cadets to obtain associate degree in policing. Probably that explains the long waiting list.
> 
> I'm quite confident SAPOL and possibly VICPOL will recruit from overseas again. Those two are heavily impacted by the mining brain drain. SA just had one of the largest mining projects in southern hemisphere started, meaning more jobs in mining. Less applicants in Adelaide for police, council and health jobs.


Great reassurance, thanks NAOTO. I hope you are right.

We could do with a visa expert on here really to tell us why a police officer doesn't get added to the SOL list so we can all make our own way out there !!! We would soon sort out the Aussie recruitment problem, and at our own expense !!!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Aaronjuliejones said:


> Great reassurance, thanks NAOTO. I hope you are right.
> 
> We could do with a visa expert on here really to tell us why a police officer doesn't get added to the SOL list so we can all make our own way out there !!! We would soon sort out the Aussie recruitment problem, and at our own expense !!!


No need to be sarcastic, I never claimed I'm an expert. And I never will. In fact, I barely know anything about visa. I'm not even MARA accredited and I never will be.
But I read above in the news. In any case a simple analyses can provide you with most information. 
Maybe it is also worthy to read Aussie newspapers from time to time, you will be surprised how much you find out.....


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*Misunderstood*



naoto said:


> No need to be sarcastic, I never claimed I'm an expert. And I never will. In fact, I barely know anything about visa. I'm not even MARA accredited and I never will be.
> But I read above in the news. In any case a simple analyses can provide you with most information.
> Maybe it is also worthy to read Aussie newspapers from time to time, you will be surprised how much you find out.....


NAOTO, I think you may have misunderstood. I was being sincere in thanking you for the reassurance that you have given that something may occur in the future. My next statement about a visa 'expert' was a statement to find help from there's that may read this forum that specialise in VISA's ??
I'm not sure why my message to you was taken the way it was as no sarcasm was intended. I appreciate any comments I get back in relation to posts, and without the input of the people taking the time to post most of us would be in the dark.

Again, my statement about the Aussie VISA system being changed to allow police officers to obtain a VISA via the SOL system, was another plea in the hope that ANYONE on here that knows anything about future changes to the SOL system in the future would be talked about.

I'm here for help and advise, being sarcastic is not in my nature and I'm sorry you've read my post in that fashion ?


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Aaronjuliejones said:


> NAOTO, I think you may have misunderstood. I was being sincere in thanking you for the reassurance that you have given that something may occur in the future. My next statement about a visa 'expert' was a statement to find help from there's that may read this forum that specialise in VISA's ??
> I'm not sure why my message to you was taken the way it was as no sarcasm was intended. I appreciate any comments I get back in relation to posts, and without the input of the people taking the time to post most of us would be in the dark.
> 
> Again, my statement about the Aussie VISA system being changed to allow police officers to obtain a VISA via the SOL system, was another plea in the hope that ANYONE on here that knows anything about future changes to the SOL system in the future would be talked about.
> ...


Ha! No problems. Sorry my bad. Maybe a couple of beers and the beautiful weather in Sydney what created the misunderstanding. I wish you and everyone else the very best and the chance of a fantastic life this country has to offer.  It took me a lot of effort to get here and I do understand the anxiety and energy it takes to finally be "selected". 

:focus: I'm positive SAPOL will have no other option but to recruit from UK, oh well they had to do it in last 5 years, why not again? After all, the newspapers keep shouting SA needs more police to cope with population growth and the state government has nowhere to get them from, considering they can't compete with richer NSW/WA/VIC. We will have to wait a bit and see what happens. One of my mates just made it into this years SAPOL cadets.  I'll make sure to squeeze all I can of him!


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

naoto said:


> Ha! No problems. Sorry my bad. Maybe a couple of beers and the beautiful weather in Sydney what created the misunderstanding. I wish you and everyone else the very best and the chance of a fantastic life this country has to offer.  It took me a lot of effort to get here and I do understand the anxiety and energy it takes to finally be "selected".
> 
> :focus: I'm positive SAPOL will have no other option but to recruit from UK, oh well they had to do it in last 5 years, why not again? After all, the newspapers keep shouting SA needs more police to cope with population growth and the state government has nowhere to get them from, considering they can't compete with richer NSW/WA/VIC. We will have to wait a bit and see what happens. One of my mates just made it into this years SAPOL cadets.  I'll make sure to squeeze all I can of him!


Thanks a lot.

Have a good one...... And hopefully we will hear some more in the future.


----------



## majoroak (Feb 15, 2012)

*Western Australia police recruitment*

I am currently a Police officer in England. I am looking at moving my family out to the Perth area and want to transfer to WA police. Does anyone know when they will be coming back to the UK to recruit??

Cheers

Matt


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Major,

I've been combing the internet, as no doubt you have, for all the Aussie forces. There is speculation mostly based on a Herald article from last August that there may be recruitment drives in 2012 for both WAPOL and SAPOL.

There's plenty of other stuff on the net :ranger:about SAPOL being low on numbers and this may be a catalyst for UK recruitment.ray:

On the other side of the coin, there's plenty of stuff saying all forces are skint and can't do expensive overseas recruitment campaigns...

No doubt the true lies somewhere in the murky middle!

Good luck!


----------



## dazza999 (Mar 16, 2012)

*WA Police & SA police UK recruitment*

Hi all,

I am currently a serving UK police officer and have been keeping an eye on the websites of WA and SA police for a while now. Unfortunately my partner who is also a police officer didn't have enough service to apply to SA last year so we couldn't apply then but have been waiting in anticipation that they will recruit again this year.

I've trawlled god knows how many forums about Oz police UK recruitment but can't find anything thats current and up to date.

Does anyone have any reliable information about if and when WA or SA police may recruit again? I know this is a regular topic but WA & SA keep their cards very close to their chests about UK recruitment! 

Any info would be helpful,

Thanks,

Darren

(First time poster!!)


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

SAPOL most likely will have to recruit from the UK again. They hardly can compete with other states in obtaining local candidates (both financially and population pool size is small), this has been an ongoing issue for a number of years now. 
I'm not sure about WAPOL, they are heavily advertising in NSW which has an oversupply of about 700 cadets (current waiting list). However with recent issues in western Sydney NSWPOL is restructuring and it seems they will need additional forces to cope with growing population.

There is a dedicated thread here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/54693-uk-police-recruitment-australia.html?highlight=SAPOL


----------



## dazza999 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks... I know it was this time last year that SA opened up their recruitment but there seems to be no sniff of any info anywhere as to when and if they will recruit again this year... I'm having to periodically book medicals with our Dr's in the hope that they'll recruit soon as it takes about 6 weeks to get an appointment for a medical and the applications were only open for 3 weeks last year! If anyone that works for SAPOL that has any information it would definitely be appreciated.... 

Darren


----------



## cantona1974 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dazza I'm out here in Adelaide at the moment and in a similar position to yourself except I would (if the opportunity arose) be coming alone. I have spoke to a number of ex uk cops out here and although I have been told more are desperately needed right now, the current commissioner mal Hyde is confirmed retiring and sapol have now got serious budget cutbacks and the word is uk recruiting is unlikely to happen in 2012. Sorry to be the bearer of possible bad tidings but it's only what have been told while here, I would love to be corrected! I don't know if you have ever been to south Australia but it is stunning, a whole other world away from the uk. It's also anticipated that if and when sapol do recruit again competition for places will be at an all time high due to the dissatisfaction levels among uk cops in lieu of windsor etc etc and sapol will have the luxury of choosing 'the best of the best' so to speak.
I wish you all the very best
Cantona


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Daz, good post im also really keen to try and move to oz, im a serving Police Officer in Staffs. The replies were very informative too, fingers crossed for some good news soon


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

*Looking for the same*

Hi Aaronjuliejones, I'm also new to this forum. I'm a single lad 23 serving in staffs and looking to move and work in Australia. The new SOL doesn't have police as skilled occupation and I've been asking he same question re applying for a visa. 
Hopefully you'll share any news you get with me and I'll do likewise.

Aaron


Aaronjuliejones said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I too have been looking to get to Aus for sometime. I missed the SAPOL deadline in April 2011 and am kicking myself now. Having said that I hear that the process is tough and recieves huge demand. I believe the last recruitment drive for 90 police officers received 900 applicants. When one of the Aussie forces does recruit again there is a good chance even the best of use will miss out on those figures.
> My specialist field is in surveillance and I have been digging around to find other ways of obtaining sponsorship from an employer requiring some specialist skills, but it seems pretty impossible.
> ...


----------



## ryan uk (Sep 11, 2011)

Any news on a 2012 intake? Seems like it might not go ahead this year as there's been nothing on the Sapol or Wapol websites?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

WAPOL have already announced in the past year that they won't be hriing form the uk for a while.


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

ryan uk said:


> Any news on a 2012 intake? Seems like it might not go ahead this year as there's been nothing on the Sapol or Wapol websites?


Hi Ryan,

I'm still hoping that something will come up, but I have to admit its not looking good. If any of the forces do eventually conduct another uk recruitment drive you can imagine what the demand will be like !!! 

I'll post any info I get


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*WA not hiring*



Weebie said:


> WAPOL have already announced in the past year that they won't be hriing form the uk for a while.


Hi there,

A great bit of info re WAPOL. Saves getting our hopes up. Can I ask where you got the info that they announced they weren't hiring for a while. I'd be interested to have a good read. Not recruiting from the uk for a while is a funny statement as well, what does a while mean I wonder.


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

portvale1uk said:


> Hi Aaronjuliejones, I'm also new to this forum. I'm a single lad 23 serving in staffs and looking to move and work in Australia. The new SOL doesn't have police as skilled occupation and I've been asking he same question re applying for a visa.
> Hopefully you'll share any news you get with me and I'll do likewise.
> 
> Aaron


I'll certainly let you know if I hear anything. What I would say though is that if you are only 23 then just get yourself out to Aus on a working visa. Under the age of 30 you can generally get a visa and get some experience of Aus which will count in your favour in the future. My brother did that over 20 years ago, lives in Perth and never came back !!


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*Great info*



cantona1974 said:


> Dazza I'm out here in Adelaide at the moment and in a similar position to yourself except I would (if the opportunity arose) be coming alone. I have spoke to a number of ex uk cops out here and although I have been told more are desperately needed right now, the current commissioner mal Hyde is confirmed retiring and sapol have now got serious budget cutbacks and the word is uk recruiting is unlikely to happen in 2012. Sorry to be the bearer of possible bad tidings but it's only what have been told while here, I would love to be corrected! I don't know if you have ever been to south Australia but it is stunning, a whole other world away from the uk. It's also anticipated that if and when sapol do recruit again competition for places will be at an all time high due to the dissatisfaction levels among uk cops in lieu of windsor etc etc and sapol will have the luxury of choosing 'the best of the best' so to speak.
> I wish you all the very best
> Cantona


Cantona,

This is great info thanks. It's always good to get a steer on things even if it is just rumour or whatever. What you say seems to make perfect sense, and unfortunately for all us cops here in the uk the reality is they may not recruit for years and when they do there will be a big fight for us all !! I'm still hoping someone in the right position will add police officer to your SOL list for visa purposes and then we can all make our own way over !!


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*Recruitment*

Hi Matt and max life

I too am a police officer in the uk desperately seeking WAPOL or sapol recruitment. I think there is more to suggest there will not be any recruitment from the uk, but we can live in hope !!
I thought I would join your thread so if I do hear anything I will be sure to drop you a note.
It's amazing that they are short of police across most states but won't add police officer to their employment SOL lists in relation to visas !!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Aaronjuliejones said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A great bit of info re WAPOL. Saves getting our hopes up. Can I ask where you got the info that they announced they weren't hiring for a while. I'd be interested to have a good read. Not recruiting from the uk for a while is a funny statement as well, what does a while mean I wonder.


There was an article in the West Australian back in January about the UK program. Said that they considered the program a success but stated that they had no future intentions in hiring from Britain in the near future. Funny enough recently some police forces in the UK were advertising in Perth for British Police Officers wanting to come back. 

It appears that they are getting plenty of recruits locally so I'm unsure when they may re-open it again. There is a high turnover with the WAPOL even with international recruits.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

I see what your saying but i dont want give up a full time police post in uk when no guarentee i can be police officer in aus- i love the job. I just wait in hope when they recruit from uk again


----------



## ryan uk (Sep 11, 2011)

Is there a realistic chance of getting permanent residence from going out on a working visa? 
Apparently you can only work for a maximum of 6 months with any one employer on a working visa? 
Would a potential employer be likely to sponsor you?


----------



## Dister (May 7, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am completely new to this and I have only just started looking in to the move, I am currently a serving police officer in the UK, and from reading the recent posts there doesn't seem to be a great deal of good news.

But I am I right in thinking that to apply for the police that I have to have a permanent residency first. If so how do you get round this as I do not have another skilled proferssion. Any help will be greatly appreciated as I am a bit lost in these early stages. 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*Residency*



Dister said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am completely new to this and I have only just started looking in to the move, I am currently a serving police officer in the UK, and from reading the recent posts there doesn't seem to be a great deal of good news.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Yes that's right all forces in Australia require you to have residency status to apply for their vacancies. As a police officer you can't get this status, as you need to be eligible for a visa. The only way round this is if you have a partner in another occupation that is in demanding australa and is on their visa SOL list, that way you can go off the back of them and obtain residency status.
Like the rest of us you need to wait until one the forces in Aus applies direct from the UK and basically assists you with a visa. Without them you're stuck !!! 

What force are you in here ???


----------



## Dister (May 7, 2012)

Aaronjuliejones said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Yes that's right all forces in Australia require you to have residency status to apply for their vacancies. As a police officer you can't get this status, as you need to be eligible for a visa. The only way round this is if you have a partner in another occupation that is in demanding australa and is on their visa SOL list, that way you can go off the back of them and obtain residency status.
> Like the rest of us you need to wait until one the forces in Aus applies direct from the UK and basically assists you with a visa. Without them you're stuck !!!
> ...


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

Dister said:


> Aaronjuliejones said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris,
> ...


----------



## ryan uk (Sep 11, 2011)

It's unfortunate that SAPOL or WAPOL can't confirm if they intend to have another international recruitment drive. There must be a fair chance that SAPOL will as they have every other year. Suppose you could always get yourself out to Australia, get another job for 2 years then apply once you have your permanent residence visa?


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

ryan uk said:


> It's unfortunate that SAPOL or WAPOL can't confirm if they intend to have another international recruitment drive. There must be a fair chance that SAPOL will as they have every other year. Suppose you could always get yourself out to Australia, get another job for 2 years then apply once you have your permanent residence visa?


Hi Ryan.... If only it was that simple. I've been working with migration agents and exploring all sorts of options, but the reality of it is that if you are over 30 like me, and have no other trade and if your wife is a stay at home mum the truth of it is that you can't just go out there and get another job for a couple of years. 
The options available are high risk, don't necessary lead to residency status and leave you liable for fees such as schooling for the kids etc which costs thousands. 
It's the police or nothing for me unfortunately.


----------



## ryan uk (Sep 11, 2011)

I see, it's a shame that Police officer is not on the SOL list for the states that are not meeting their recruitment levels.The SAPOL 2012 intake has just passed out so hopefully there will be another intake soon! I take it New Zealand have the same system?


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey,

My force has frozen career breaks but is that an option for any of you? Perhaps you could go for the working visa option? If it doesn't work out head back to blighty....

I got chatting to a bloke in a camper rentals in Oz who was working on the front desk he managed to get sponsorship there after his working visa. Didn't enjoy it, low pay, long hours, but saw as a means to a new life!

Bit of a gamble I know, how far are you willing to go?!

maxLIFE


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Ryanuk,

Yeh I looked at NZ a while ago. I was sure you needed permanent residency or citizenship to apply...


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello
Does anyone know if QLD ever recruit overseas? It seems to be unheard of.
Like some of you, for us it's police or nothing. My husband and I are both officers and with military/government backgrounds it's all we know. 
My family are QLD so WA or SA would be too much distance for me. 
Thank you


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello
Does anyone know if QLD ever recruit overseas? It seems to be unheard of.
Like some of you, for us it's police or nothing. My husband and I are both officers and with military/government backgrounds it's all we know. 
My family are QLD so WA or SA would be too much distance for me. 
Thank you


----------



## Hobbit1621 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Jenjenk, the Qld force don't sponsor applicants like SA and WA have in the past. If you wanna go to Qld the you''ll have to find an alternate means of entry, i.e. working visa and hope you can get Perm Res through another employer before the 'window 'closes' on Qld re-entrant recruitment......IF that applies to overseas cops. I've gotta say, the UK cop sponsorship 'train' has been derailed (for the foreseeable future). The States here are mostly recruiting (if at all) to meet attrition rates only and 'locals' are meeting that need very well indeed. I work for Sapol and our recruitment section lists the new applicants on our intranet page; about 40-50% are from interstate which infers that we're a massively awesome employer or recruitment elsewhere isn't that hot right now. I'm going for the latter! (BTW, there's nothing wrong with Sapol but give or take all police forces will be the same IMO!) If you really really wanna emigrate from UK to Aus you're best advised to find another trade/profession to put on your visa and trust to luck that one of the State forces changes its mind about UK cops whilst you're still eligible for rejoiner status.......not much of a choice for your career I'm afraid! Like maxlife says how far are you willing to go? (as much as life in the UK might drag for you at least you have a job!)


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi jenjenk,

Can your family in Oz sponsor you on a family visa? Would you qualify for signing up for the Aussie military?

Just thinking out of the box...

maxLIFE


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello,
Thanks for that it was good to know. I think I'd consider leaving the job and finding another trade (who knows what!) but not so much my partner. He's been a cop a lot longer than me and is a bit more set in his ways. 
It's given me lots to think about and other options though! 
Thank you


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello
My family would love me to come over an would volunteer as sponsors, whether work wise we could find something is another matter.
I would not be eligible for the military and my partner isn't keen on that idea, good suggestion though. He loves being a cop too much!
Jen


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

Rumour is that WA police are opening recruitment at Christmas so monitor the website if that's your state of choice! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

Rumour is that WA police are opening recruitment at Christmas so monitor the website if that's your state of choice! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

Rumour is that WA police are opening recruitment at Christmas so monitor the website if that's your state of choice! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

Rumour is that WA police are opening recruitment at Christmas so monitor the website if that's your state of choice! Fingers crossed!


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

jenjenk said:


> Rumour is that WA police are opening recruitment at Christmas so monitor the website if that's your state of choice! Fingers crossed!


Exciting news! Is it a good source?:clap2:


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

dug this up... read into it as you will/won't!

Flaws found in recruitment of police officers - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## twthedad (Feb 4, 2011)

Where's that rumour come from?


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Jenjenk,

Your rumour sounds amazing, how good are your sources ??

definately got everything crossed for this one !!


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

Amazing news about WA Police... lets hope he rumour is True. I'll be jumping at the chance !


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

From a friend of mine serving out there. He's been asking on our behalf. X


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

A friend of ours is a serving officer out there. He has been asking around as he wants us to choose WA. 
Nothing is definite until the advert comes out but its supposed to be end of the year as that's what he's been told x


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

A friend is serving out there and wants us to join him so he's been asking recruitment.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats brill news m8. Any idea how many uk recruits they want to employ? I did email wapol with my eoi so hopefully theyll give me heads up when they wan to start recruiting, any news will be much appreciated


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know much more than that.
Basically he e mails us regularly telling us about his life in Oz and what we would earn if we went over etc. He then e mailed saying they'd be recruiting around Christmas and to watch out for it. 
I emailed him back but nothing yet!


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

jenjenk said:


> A friend is serving out there and wants us to join him so he's been asking recruitment.


Hi jenjenk,

Sounds really promising! I guess it's good that folk in the right places are still talking about it and the trail isn't cold...

I came by some 4th/5th hand info recently but taking it with a healthy portion of salt... a guy that moved to SAPOL recently said they would be recruiting from the UK again and probably in the near future. 

Even a the smallest bit of hope is better than hopelessness!:ranger:


----------



## RuchiRathee (Jul 29, 2012)

*475 Visa timelines for Autralian PR*

Hi all,

I applied for 475 visa in Sept 2011. 
My ACS got approved in Dec 2011. 
Medical examination was done on 11th June 2012 and it got finalised on 6th July 2012.
But till now my visa application is in the same status as "Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further".

Can anyone plz let me know the timeline for getting this visa after all these processings...


Thanks,
Ruchi


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

RuchiRathee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for 475 visa in Sept 2011.
> My ACS got approved in Dec 2011.
> ...


how z dat ur skill approval is after ur visa launching...


----------



## RuchiRathee (Jul 29, 2012)

gillofrompk said:


> how z dat ur skill approval is after ur visa launching...


Hi Gillofrompk,

I applied in Sept 2011 via an agent, and 1st Step was ACS which got approved in Dec 2011. 
After that I submitted my IELTS score with other required documents in mid March 2012 for Skilled - Regional Sponsored (subclass 475) visa, and got mail for medical examination and PCC on 4th June 2012, which I completed & sent before 15th June 2012. 

Latest updated status was posted on 6th July 2012 as ""Health Requirements have been finalised - application being processed further".

But now there are no further updates...

Could you plz let me know as how much time does it take to get final approvals after medical is finalised


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

RuchiRathee said:


> Hi Gillofrompk,
> 
> I applied in Sept 2011 via an agent, and 1st Step was ACS which got approved in Dec 2011.
> After that I submitted my IELTS score with other required documents in mid March 2012 for Skilled - Regional Sponsored (subclass 475) visa, and got mail for medical examination and PCC on 4th June 2012, which I completed & sent before 15th June 2012.
> ...


in my case it was pretty quick.. the status change to all docs met the same day and within 2 days i was granted visa. May u should put a reminder to ur CO.


----------



## saint1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi gillo

Which state 475 have you applied for ? Have you moved to Aus ?

I got the 475 for WA and trying to find some info regarding regional WA and place to start with after Perth. Do you have any info regarding WA.

Thanks & Regards

SN


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

saint1 said:


> Hi gillo
> 
> Which state 475 have you applied for ? Have you moved to Aus ?
> 
> ...


Sorry brother . No idea about WA as i have South Aus SS , i plan to move in Jan or Feb 2013


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.stepforward.wa.gov.au/entry-pathways/international.html

WA have opened recruitment!


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

Wa have opened recruitment! 
http://www.stepforward.wa.gov.au/entry-pathways/international.html


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

WA are recruiting 

http://www.stepforward.wa.gov.au/entry-pathways/international.html


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

WA are recruiting 

http://www.stepforward.wa.gov.au/entry-pathways/international.html


----------



## dave_uk (Jul 24, 2012)

That's fantastic news. I've been checking every couple of days. Reading through the information, I wonder if they will come over to London for part of the process? I guess that may depend if they get sufficient numbers to attend their academy in September?


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

jenjenk said:


> Step Forward | International
> 
> WA have opened recruitment!


Good on ya, mate!:clap2:

Some REAL news! V. good for any UK cops in Oz at the mo... 

although reckon there won't be too many in this position. I think this option would only apply to officers who are over on career breaks.... the brave ones! 

I'm thinking folk who have moved with their better halves being the main applicant would gain permanent residency and could just apply to cops under their own steam anyway. 

Still very positive too for a direct from UK recruitment campaign sometime soon!

Well done jenjenk!


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Good on ya, mate!:clap2:

Some REAL news! V. good for any UK cops in Oz at the mo... 

although reckon there won't be too many in this position. I think this option would only apply to officers who are over on career breaks.... the brave ones! 

I'm thinking folk who have moved with their better halves being the main applicant would gain permanent residency and could just apply to cops under their own steam anyway. 

Still very positive too for a direct from UK recruitment campaign sometime soon!

Well done jenjenk!


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Good on ya, mate!:clap2:

Some REAL news! V. good for any UK cops in Oz at the mo... 

although reckon there won't be too many in this position. I think this option would only apply to officers who are over on career breaks.... the brave ones! 

I'm thinking folk who have moved with their better halves being the main applicant would gain permanent residency and could just apply to cops under their own steam anyway. 

Still very positive too for a direct from UK recruitment campaign sometime soon!

Well done jenjenk!


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Good on ya, mate!:clap2:

Some REAL news! V. good for any UK cops in Oz at the mo... 

although reckon there won't be too many in this position. I think this option would only apply to officers who are over on career breaks.... the brave ones! 

I'm thinking folk who have moved with their better halves being the main applicant would gain permanent residency and could just apply to cops under their own steam anyway. 

Still very positive too for a direct from UK recruitment campaign sometime soon!

Well done jenjenk!


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

So am i right in thinking ive got to apply by week on monday and be ready fly to australia in september!!!???? Bit short notice but good news all the same!


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Brilliant news although v short notice. And dont know if ive read it right but got be able fly to australia this september????


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

portvale1uk said:


> Brilliant news although v short notice. And dont know if ive read it right but got be able fly to australia this september????



Good question... open for interpretation I think. Maybe worth an email...


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

My friend is monitoring and promised to send us information if they open overseas recruitment. He still think they will open a small window for overseas near Christmas. This one is ideal if you have just gone or in the process of a move. 
It's no help to me but it may help others!


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

hello!
My friend is monitoring and promised to send me information if they open overseas recruitment. He still thinks they will open a small window for overseas near Christmas. This one is ideal if you have just gone or in the process of a move. 
It's no help to me but it may help others!


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

hello!
My friend is monitoring and promised to send me information if they open overseas recruitment. He still thinks they will open a small window for overseas near Christmas. This one is ideal if you have just gone or in the process of a move. 
It's no help to me but it may help others!


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

hello!
My friend is monitoring and promised to send me information if they open overseas recruitment. He still thinks they will open a small window for overseas near Christmas. 
This one is ideal if you have just gone or in the process of a move. It's a visa first option this one.
It's no help to me but it may help others!


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

jenjenk said:


> hello!
> My friend is monitoring and promised to send me information if they open overseas recruitment. He still thinks they will open a small window for overseas near Christmas.
> This one is ideal if you have just gone or in the process of a move. It's a visa first option this one.
> It's no help to me but it may help others!


jenjerk your could end up getting a reputation as being the guru of all things WAPOL! Sorry I ever doubted you 

Here's hoping for Christmas then!


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

It's so hard to get information sometimes so I share anything I get! It helps that I have two friends out there who are desperate for us to transfer! He sends me everything he sees about it! 
Just hope it helps some people as its a hard decision and a hard move to make! X


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

hi RuchiRathee 
what about ur Visa grant? kindly update , my medicals are also finalised since aug 13th.


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

You're so right. I know by sharing you have given many, including me, the best gift of all... HOPE!

Cheers again,

maxLIFE


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

Having checked Wapol's website I can't see how, with Leave cancelled until the 22nd of september (at least for the Met), how many Officers would be able to get over there.
That one one tight time frame to get everything completed in.

:edit:

I re-read their site, and I am a bonehead.


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,

WAPOL state that if you can meet the travel costs and be in Perth for tests in Sept you can apply direct from UK. So it could be done on a tourist evisa.

All docs need to be scanned and emailed.

Originals must follow but can arrive after the closing date.

The campaign is only open for officers/recent officers with between 3 & 7 years frontline experience, no more, no less. Although they have hinted there may be future recruitment for more experienced officers.

Hope this helps some if you!

maxLIFE


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,

WAPOL state that if you can meet the travel costs and be in Perth for tests in Sept you can apply direct from UK. So it could be done on a tourist evisa.

All docs need to be scanned and emailed.

Originals must follow but can arrive after the closing date.

The campaign is only open for officers/recent officers with between 3 & 7 years frontline experience, no more, no less. Although they have hinted there may be future recruitment for more experienced officers.

Hope this helps some if you!

maxLIFE


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,

WAPOL state that if you can meet the travel costs and be in Perth for tests in Sept you can apply direct from UK. So it could be done on a tourist evisa.

All docs need to be scanned and emailed.

Originals must follow but can arrive after the closing date.

The campaign is only open for officers/recent officers with between 3 & 7 years frontline experience, no more, no less. Although they have hinted there may be future recruitment for more experienced officers.

Hope this helps some if you!

maxLIFE


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,

WAPOL state that if you can meet the travel costs and be in Perth for tests in Sept you can apply direct from UK. So it could be done on a tourist evisa.

All docs need to be scanned and emailed.

Originals must follow but can arrive after the closing date.

The campaign is only open for officers/recent officers with between 3 & 7 years frontline experience, no more, no less. Although they have hinted there may be future recruitment for more experienced officers.

Hope this helps some if you!

maxLIFE


----------



## josh.burgoyne (Jul 22, 2012)

Does anyone think that if I am still in my probation, there is any chance of me being able to apply when they come over here?

Josh


----------



## josh.burgoyne (Jul 22, 2012)

Does anyone think that if I am still in my probation, there is any chance of me being able to apply when they come over here?

Josh


----------



## josh.burgoyne (Jul 22, 2012)

Does anyone think that if I am still in my probation, there is any chance of me being able to apply when they come over here?

Josh


----------



## josh.burgoyne (Jul 22, 2012)

Does anyone think that if I am still in my probation, there is any chance of me being able to apply when they come over here?

Josh


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you need to be confirmed. You need to fill in a form on application which asks if you have done certain tasks, from memory these tasks are almost identical to the ones I had to pass to become an independent constable. 
When we looked at it before they need you to have 3yrs and be confirmed in your post.


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you need to be confirmed. You need to fill in a form on application which asks if you have done certain tasks, from memory these tasks are almost identical to the ones I had to pass to become an independent constable. 
When we looked at it before they need you to have 3yrs and be confirmed in your post.


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you need to be confirmed. You need to fill in a form on application which asks if you have done certain tasks, from memory these tasks are almost identical to the ones I had to pass to become an independent constable. 
When we looked at it before they need you to have 3yrs and be confirmed in your post.


----------



## josh.burgoyne (Jul 22, 2012)

It's a shame because I was just looking at the application form and I have completed all those tasks (Accept firearms), guess I'll just have to wait until next year.

Good luck for everyone else though!!


----------



## josh.burgoyne (Jul 22, 2012)

It's a shame because I was just looking at the application form and I have completed all those tasks (Accept firearms), guess I'll just have to wait until next year.

Good luck for everyone else though!!


----------



## josh.burgoyne (Jul 22, 2012)

It's a shame because I was just looking at the application form and I have completed all those tasks (Accept firearms), guess I'll just have to wait until next year.

Good luck for everyone else though!!


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

No. You need to have completed your 2 years probation and then 2 years after. That way sapol&wapol can get you in on a graduate visa thing, as 4 years is equal to a degree apparently.


----------



## RuchiRathee (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Maxxx
there r no further updates abt my visa . 
Since 6th July its in same status as medicals finalized.. 
whn u gave ur medical??


----------



## dave_uk (Jul 24, 2012)

maxLIFE said:


> Hi,
> 
> WAPOL state that if you can meet the travel costs and be in Perth for tests in Sept you can apply direct from UK. So it could be done on a tourist evisa.
> 
> ...


Surely that can't be right that you can only have between 3 to 7 yrs frontline experience? That would mean a bobby with 20yrs in who has hidden behind a desk but has done his/her last 5yrs on the streets could apply but a bobby who has done all of his/her service frontline couldn't.


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

I know officers who went with more than 7. But they're very strict on the 3yrs being the minimum service. 
In not sure if it's based on service they'll do their or pensions or ranks. I don't know.


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

dave_uk said:


> Surely that can't be right that you can only have between 3 to 7 yrs frontline experience? That would mean a bobby with 20yrs in who has hidden behind a desk but has done his/her last 5yrs on the streets could apply but a bobby who has done all of his/her service frontline couldn't.


I know, Dave. Totally agree, it does seem very strange but that is the reply I got back from them as I have over 9 years, all in frontline policing roles. I was advised to keep an eye on the net for upcoming recruitment campaigns that MAY seek officers with more experience.

I am not sure of the rationale behind this but it may be the case that they need to recruit younger officers to fill beat policing roles. I am aware of the stories of cops leaving the job to seek out opportunities in the mining industry. Perhaps this is a reason for the focus on being strictly between 3-7 years frontline experience. 

Worth an email if you have any doubt. They replied back to me the same day. Let us know if you get a different answer, you never know!


----------



## MAXxxX (Jul 9, 2012)

my medicals were taken on 18th june and now status of all the medicals are shown as finalized but they are still required in the document requirement window


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*3-7 years*

Is anyone any further forward with the 3 -7 year thing. My interpretation is that if you have more than 7 years service you can't apply. I have 15 years in the job but only 4 front line, the rest of mine has been in a specialist role.... Surely that doesn't mean I can apply does it !!??
What does everyone think ? I'm reluctant to speak to them I case it highlights the issue and stops me from applying !!


----------



## srico (May 7, 2012)

My husband spoke to recruitment dept who stated that they were definitely only looking for officers if between 3 and 7 yrs service, however a few people on police forum have stated that they said this in last recruitment drive and didn't stick to it. He is still trying to decide whether to apply!


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

srico said:


> My husband spoke to recruitment dept who stated that they were definitely only looking for officers if between 3 and 7 yrs service, however a few people on police forum have stated that they said this in last recruitment drive and didn't stick to it. He is still trying to decide whether to apply!


Thanks a lot


----------



## Jo72130 (Aug 12, 2012)

I wonder of anybody can help me I am looking at the WA recruitment and i am considering applying and making the trip to oz for the assessments however I cannot see any application form... All the other entry pathways have a "download now" button and the international one has a "contact us" button that opens a new email. I emailed this address and my reply was that I needed to download it online I replied stating that this was not an option and I did not receive a response! 

I also emailed the recruitment email address where the documents need to be sent and again no reply.

Can anybody assist? Also which visa would I need to make the travel just for the assessment and does anybody know the cost of this? 

Thanks!


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

Jo72130 said:


> I wonder of anybody can help me I am looking at the WA recruitment and i am considering applying and making the trip to oz for the assessments however I cannot see any application form... All the other entry pathways have a "download now" button and the international one has a "contact us" button that opens a new email. I emailed this address and my reply was that I needed to download it online I replied stating that this was not an option and I did not receive a response!
> 
> I also emailed the recruitment email address where the documents need to be sent and again no reply.
> 
> ...


A holiday visa is fine. 
I found the application form on their website just now within 5 mouseclicks.
Look again. It's there.


----------



## chippsss (Aug 20, 2012)

Dear all - Apologies if this alreday been discussed elsewhere but have seen some misleading information on other forums so thought id let you know ive spoken to WA Police in person this morning and they have clarified the following - 

(1) The current campaign to attract UK officers who are IN AUSTRALIA at the moment is targetting UK officers who are out there on career breaks or holidays or travelling etc etc and you MUST HAVE 3 - 7 YEARS total policing experience on response team in uniform. If you can make it out in September to do the assessments AND can start the academy in the New year then you should contact them quick as closing date is next Monday.......They wont allow you to defer your start date.

(2) They are hinting that they MAY come to London later this year to do London assessments but have stated the service limit is likely to be 3 - 7 years again. They have apparantly had problems in the past with officers of more service going over and not wanting to go back to uniform and have created a fuss that they are specialist officers etc etc. They are ONLY interested in attracting young in service officers it seems. The officer i spoke to out there said the service limit wont be flexible - If its set at 7 years then thats it ...... 

So as an officer with 18 years in uniform and willing to stay on team im a bit stuck ! 

Good luck to anyone who applies.


----------



## Moof (Aug 21, 2012)

Too bad they won't open the floodgates for us Canadian mounties. I fall right in the 3-7 yr window.


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

I can confirm this situation first hand.

I have submitted an application from the UK and was ready to travel to Perth for assessment in September. 

I have 15 years service and my application has been turned down on that basis. 

God I wish I only had 7 years in !!!!


----------



## srico (May 7, 2012)

Really sorry to hear that. When did you submit your application? They seem to have responded very quickly. Did they let you know by email?


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

*Keep On Swimming*



Aaronjuliejones said:


> I can confirm this situation first hand.
> 
> I have submitted an application from the UK and was ready to travel to Perth for assessment in September.
> 
> ...


I feel for you, mate! I think this 3-7 year rule, coupled with the short notice and only being applicable to serving officers/recent retirals who are in Oz at the moment is really narrowing their pool to recruit from.

I am being positive about the opening of any recruitment though. You've got to be. There has been so much "snowball's chance" comments that this move has been a real curveball. I don't think anyone thought it would happen for a long, long time, if ever again.

I reckon this campaign, due to it's specific criteria, is likely to suffer in a poor uptake and may indeed result in a overseas recruitment drive. High-5s to Jenjenk who originally posted the link to this drive and has suggested there may well be a recruitment campaign at Christmas time. Hopefully for more experienced officers too.

From my point of view, and each to there own, I have spent a considerable time in a specialised role and would have no problem leaving it behind for a chance to police a beat in Oz but more importantly raise my family there. So the argument that specialists have_ caused issues_ when recruited is surprising to me.

The response I received by email from WAPOL recruitment advised me to "keep an eye on the website for any future campaigns seeking more experience". (I posted this a while ago but there are a few doubting Thomas's/wishful thinkers out there!)

Keep the faith, mate and keep pushing the door. Eventually it will open!:boxing:

maxLIFE


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks maxlife. 

I'm with you. I'll do whatever it takes to get out and will not give up till in there. I have family out there so know the lifestyle. I'm determined to get out there with my family for a better way of life.... Good luck to everyone. Stay positive.


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

&I've just realised that not only am I 5 months past 7 years, but my passport runs out in September.
They must realise that people are more than willing to go onto response. It's more about the lifestyle, not saving the world in a specialised role.


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

I feel for you, I fit the criteria but my husband has too much service although has never specialised. He's the one who wants to go and I'm the one with reservations about leaving my family. Crazy huh! We keep watching for an opportunity that suits both of us before we make a hard and fast decision.


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

Just spoke to my friend who said he had 9yrs when he applied an our other friend had 12yrs yet both applied when the recruitment said between 3-7yrs. 
Both applied in the UK recruitment drives an had never been to Australia before. Both were response officers and had never been on specialist teams at all. 
Both were under the impression that the 3yr rule was stricter due to officers gaining experience and that if you have always been response/patrol then it boosts your chances.

I would apply when they recruit in the UK and see how you get on. It can't do any harm!


----------



## chippsss (Aug 20, 2012)

Aaron - If i work out how to send you a private message on here - ( no idea yet !) would you mind sending me a copy of any correspondance youve had from WAPOL about why they bounced you ??? 

Thanks 

Mark 









Aaronjuliejones said:


> Thanks maxlife.
> 
> I'm with you. I'll do whatever it takes to get out and will not give up till in there. I have family out there so know the lifestyle. I'm determined to get out there with my family for a better way of life.... Good luck to everyone. Stay positive.


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

chippsss said:


> Aaron - If i work out how to send you a private message on here - ( no idea yet !) would you mind sending me a copy of any correspondance youve had from WAPOL about why they bounced you ???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark


I think you need to make 5 posts before that facility is open to you.


----------



## chippsss (Aug 20, 2012)

Cheers Jumhed - I will keep posting then ! 




jumhed said:


> I think you need to make 5 posts before that facility is open to you.


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

chippsss said:


> Aaron - If i work out how to send you a private message on here - ( no idea yet !) would you mind sending me a copy of any correspondance youve had from WAPOL about why they bounced you ???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mark


Mark,

I have no issue with doing it publicly. 

I sent my application via email and received this response;
Hi Aaron,
*
Unfortunately we are only seeking officers with between 3 and 7 years service in a front line policing role.
*
Please keep an eye on the website for any future campaigns seeking more experience.
*
Kind regards


----------



## chippsss (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Aaron - appreciate it . Mark


----------



## twthedad (Feb 4, 2011)

Evening,

Can anyone help....
At what point on the salary scale do you start on in WA Police if you transfer from the UK? I am in my fifth year here so do I start again or go onto there fifth year point?

Also, do they help with any of the costs? (Visa's, etc)

Thanks in advance,
Tim


----------



## srico (May 7, 2012)

You are better off looking on police forum for all this information. 
http://www.police-forum.com
Look under 2012/13 recruitment and people who have applied and been jn contact with wapol have posted a load of useful info.


----------



## twthedad (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice one. I'll have a look.


----------



## dave_uk (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anybody know how many applicants Western Australia got for their UK recruitment drive?


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

Judging from the amount of posts on various forums, probably enough *gnashes teeth*
Also, their mining is slowing down due to the world economic downturn, which usually leads to no future recruitment drives.


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

Judging from the amount of posts on various forums, probably enough *gnashes teeth*
Also, their mining is slowing down due to the world economic downturn, which usually leads to no future recruitment drives.


----------



## dave_uk (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like Western Australia Police didn't get enough applicants as they're now coming to London this November. Same 7yr service rule though which is gutting.


----------



## dave_uk (Jul 24, 2012)

I've 17yrs frontline service so am well outside of the bracket. It good luck to all those who are able to apply.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

How you know its november theyr coming london m8? Any dates been set?


----------



## dave_uk (Jul 24, 2012)

Take a look at their recruitment pages, all the dates, requirements etc are listed.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats gon on in last wk. tupical its my busiest wk! Cn only attend mon 22nd oct or fri 26th due to short notice!!!


----------



## Aaronjuliejones (Oct 3, 2011)

*London*



dave_uk said:


> Looks like Western Australia Police didn't get enough applicants as they're now coming to London this November. Same 7yr service rule though which is gutting.


Hi Dave, great bit of info. I have 15 years in so the 7 year decision is gutting for me. Can I ask where you got your info. Is that absolutely definate ??


----------



## dave_uk (Jul 24, 2012)

It's on their recruitment pages.


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

A friend of mine said Aussie police are recruiting now. I haven't found it yet as at work


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

Google;

wapol step forward


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got 7yrs and 5 months. Less A/L about 7yrs 2 months. Going to apply anyway. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi All,

I hope you don't mind me throwing my opinion into the mix. We made the move to South Australia in April. My husband was part of the last Sapol recruitment drive. We are all in the unique position that we are part of a campaign and as such there's plenty of people around who have been there, done that and bought the tshirt.

At the time we applied (March 2010) I had zero interest in making the move. Of course I was curious and many of my husbands old colleagues had made the move. There were constant reminders on fb and in emails of just how amazing life in Oz really was. With the economy the way it was/still is in the uk and Ireland at the time it became easy to think of Oz as the answer.

Although these forums helped in many ways through the whole process and put us in contact with people who we consider to be great friends it also stopped us from really thinking about the enormity of the whole thing. There was such a buzz about getting through each stage that it made us believe that it was what we wanted. Every time we got the yes email and someone else didn't we felt obliged almost to be happy and surpress that little niggle a little further.

Our lives we left behind were good. Not perfect or else the initial thought would have never entered our heads. The kids were in good schools, we lived in a great area where the kids could play safely and happily outside and we had a very loving and supportive family nearby. All of that is now gone. The life that people strive for here it seemed we had unwittingly left behind. This for us (and I stress us) has been the worst move we have ever made. We regret it everyday. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a moaning recluse who sits at home all day feeling sorry for herself. I've joined all sorts of clubs, signed the kids up for extra curriculars and make sure if I'm asked out somewhere I go. I'm busy everyday and still feel this way because it's not home. You will come across lots of people who are living the dream. Some are genuine and when you hear their stories I can't believe why they didn't come here sooner. Others post the pics of a perfect life filled with sunshine and bbqs and refuse to say that they miss home all to save face. If we could afford to go tomorrow and had jobs to go back to we would.

I hope I haven't offended anyone with my post. I want to make it clear that this is only my experience and I just wanted to give a little heads up to all of you who are just starting out on the journey to listen to yourselves and don't ignore that niggle because for us it never went away. Have a long hard look at your lives now and see if the change that you're looking for can be made at home. If it can then my advice would be to stay put cause the grass ain't always greener.

Sorchs


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

I do appreciate that post but for me as a single lad of 23 i think this is an opportunity i cant miss!

1 thing i am unsure of is on the application form it requests 2 recent performance reports. I work for staffs and they dont do individual performance reports- how do you think i can get around this and in what format should i submit this info?

This is the 1 main sticking point iv got!


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

We have too much service - our decision has been made for us - good luck to you all


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

Keep the chin up, jenjenk and old (&experienced) timers! The shift in overseas recruitment policy can only be a good thing. Who knows what's around the corner!

maxLIFE


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

sorchs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me throwing my opinion into the mix. We made the move to South Australia in April. My husband was part of the last Sapol recruitment drive. We are all in the unique position that we are part of a campaign and as such there's plenty of people around who have been there, done that and bought the tshirt.
> 
> ...


Hi Sorchs,

You make a fair point and the family and close friend pull always seems to be the main call back to the UK for migrants.

Can I ask how long you've been out?

I know folk say you've got to give it 2 years minimum to give it a fair crack, but I totally understand your circumstances and that you know what's best for your family. 

I wish you every happiness and hope it all works out.

maxLIFE


----------



## sorchs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi maxLIFE,

We're still relative newbies as we're only here 6 months. We had always said we would give it two years however it doesn't really wash with me now.

The problem I have is not with Australia it's the fact it's not home. There are things I really like about Australia. We've made lots of new friends and we're busy all the time. I miss home and the kids really miss home. I completely underestimated just how much this would impact on our lives.

I grew up in Dublin, 10 minutes from the city in a lovely area. ALL of my family (Grandparents, Aunts, Uncles, Cousins, 2nd Cousins, 3rd cousins once removed need I go on ;-)) Lived within a 2 mile radius of our house. I had a fabulous childhood living where my parents had lived all their lives and I loved it. I loved the familiarity of it all. Friends that I grew up with all did the token year of traveling around Oz but all headed for home at some point or another. 

I could give Australia 2 years, hell I could give it 5 but its not going to change the fact that I want for my kids what I had as a child. I want to be able to bring them places that my parents and grandparents brought me and be able to tell them all the stories that go along with it. I want them to know all of their family. I want them to be Irish, we have a certain humour that no one else seems to get and I love being in on the joke. The little Irishisms always make me smile because nobody else gets it and it reminds me of home. 

Australia is a great country and even though it has its faults and their are some things I will never understand I get it. I get why people want to be here. But for me and my family no amount of time will change my opinion that it's just not for us

The point of my post was not really to criticise Australia but to hopefully get people to look at their lives at the moment and really think hard about whether or not they can give it all up. If they can then good on em cause I sure as hell can't.

I take it you've made the move too and are probably a bit further into it then I am? I really do hope everything is all you thought it would be and that you're living the dream.

Take care

Sorchs



maxLIFE said:


> Hi Sorchs,
> 
> You make a fair point and the family and close friend pull always seems to be the main call back to the UK for migrants.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

sorchs said:


> Hi maxLIFE,
> 
> We're still relative newbies as we're only here 6 months. We had always said we would give it two years however it doesn't really wash with me now.
> 
> ...


Hi Sorchs,

Totally understand and agree with you. We haven't made the move yet but all things are going to plan with the visa so we're hoping within the year. Sounds like you have in Ireland what we don't have, close family and friends. 

It's good that you can reassess quickly. We've spent almost 9 years on the mainland and it's not working for us. 

Good luck for the future!

Matt.


----------



## NeoGills (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Matt! i just want to share some beautiful info about Perth not in Adelaide and i think you it's suitable for you, i found this after hard struggle : 
Msquare Apartments are one of the most unique apartments for sale in Perth – nestled between the vibrant culture of 
Mount Lawley and the rapidly transforming surroundings of Perth city and Northbridge, Msquare Apartments are made up of 
48 unique, one and two bedroom apartments, a pool, gym, lock up garage and all within 100 meters of boutique shops, 
cosmopolitan restaurants and wide open parks.


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah Matt, listen to the estate agent!


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

jumhed said:


> Yeah Matt, listen to the estate agent!


Swap you for an end terrace!


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Can anybody suggest a reliable and cheap way to send my documents so that they will arrive in WA before 1st October? Some of the prices I have been quoted are rediculous!!!


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

Bloody hell! Sent my application Friday afternoon&received a text notifying me it was delivered this morning! Only cost £20.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

jumhed said:


> Bloody hell! Sent my application Friday afternoon&received a text notifying me it was delivered this morning! Only cost £20.


Hi Could you tell me which service you used from UK to Australia i cant get all my paperwork until tomo so hope 6 days including the weekend will be enough time to get there...Cheers Amanda


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

I used parcelforce at post office- guarenteed gt there in 4 days (should be thurs this week)


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

I used Rapid Parcel. Look at their offers online.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

jumhed said:


> I used Rapid Parcel. Look at their offers online.


Ah will do...just a quickie ,how many yrs service do you all have i have 8 so im worried they wont accept me heard its between 3-7 yrs..


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah. I'm slightly over. 7yrs 26weeks. I did that leave calculation page&discovered I've had 27 weeks off since I joined, so I'm hoping that the 6yrs 51weeks will get me through.
Ultimately though, we just need to try. No harm in it, eh?


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

jumhed said:


> Yeah. I'm slightly over. 7yrs 26weeks. I did that leave calculation page&discovered I've had 27 weeks off since I joined, so I'm hoping that the 6yrs 51weeks will get me through.
> Ultimately though, we just need to try. No harm in it, eh?


Yeah mine might work out when I take of my career break and maternity...
How did you go with the behavioural statement I'm really struggling to put it together as it all seems the same as the personal history one on the application form..
Also there asking for 2 previous performance reports but we have not had any done at work ..Have you sent yours in.


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

amanda197040 said:


> Yeah mine might work out when I take of my career break and maternity...
> How did you go with the behavioural statement I'm really struggling to put it together as it all seems the same as the personal history one on the application form..
> Also there asking for 2 previous performance reports but we have not had any done at work ..Have you sent yours in.


Well, they do say to take off career breaks and other breaks.
Have you ever filled in a job app for a role within the Job? The ol' 'SOAR' nmemonic?
Situation - This happened. Objective - I needed to resolve it in this way. Action - How I resolved it. Result - What good things came out of it. 
Check their Constable Capability outline (on their website where the job application is) and try and hit a few points. Make sure you personalize it ('I' not 'we'). Do a llittle summing up bit at the end about how your skills would benefit Wapol. (I stayed up all night, no sleep, doing this. then went in for an E/T).

This is what I've done but I don't know if I'll get through yet and they don't give feedback, so I never will know why if I don't get in. 

As for your lack of performance reports...I'm from the Met, so we still get ours. Get your Line Manager or Inspector to write a letter detailing just how bloody great you are and have been for the past 2 years.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

jumhed said:


> Well, they do say to take off career breaks and other breaks.
> Have you ever filled in a job app for a role within the Job? The ol' 'SOAR' nmemonic?
> Situation - This happened. Objective - I needed to resolve it in this way. Action - How I resolved it. Result - What good things came out of it.
> Check their Constable Capability outline (on their website where the job application is) and try and hit a few points. Make sure you personalize it ('I' not 'we'). Do a llittle summing up bit at the end about how your skills would benefit Wapol. (I stayed up all night, no sleep, doing this. then went in for an E/T).
> ...


Right iv done my performance history and have now booked rapid parcels for Wednesday it does say 2-4 business days so i really hope it gets there for Monday 1st Oct,how long did your application take from pick up and do they count weekends do you know...


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

My parcel was collected Friday afternoon&in Mumbai by 2200hrs. It got to Joondalup on Monday 0740hrs gmt. So it appears they do go over the weekend.
Good luck. Did you get my pm?


----------



## Jo72130 (Aug 12, 2012)

I used air sure with the royal mail sent it Friday and it got to oz yesterday just waiting o be delivered out so appears they work over the weekend. For my behavioural one I used their "what we want in a new recruit" there was a list of competences an I just used thos and provided real examples for those. Who knows the only bit I'm def ure about is that I have 5 years the rest I'm nervous about!


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Absolutely gutted. Used parcelforce global priority which specified it would b there guarenteed 4 days (which should have been yesterday). However because of delays it still hasnt been scanned in Australia so v unlikely it will gt there by Monday. So something which is out of my control looks like stopping me from progressing any further. Not very happy


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

portvale1uk said:


> Absolutely gutted. Used parcelforce global priority which specified it would b there guarenteed 4 days (which should have been yesterday). However because of delays it still hasnt been scanned in Australia so v unlikely it will gt there by Monday. So something which is out of my control looks like stopping me from progressing any further. Not very happy


Hi portvale1uk,

Not meaning to state the obvious here, just helping out... Maybe worth contacting WAPOL by email and explaining mail delay. They may honour your application.

maxLIFE


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Ye ive emailed them and parcelforce have also contacted them saying its their fault. Hopefully that will be suffice. Really hope so! I know it says emailed applications wont be accepted but ive got a copy n that might be my only option


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

portvale1uk said:


> Ye ive emailed them and parcelforce have also contacted them saying its their fault. Hopefully that will be suffice. Really hope so! I know it says emailed applications wont be accepted but ive got a copy n that might be my only option


Just to let you know i emailed Wapol Thursday and advised them i had sent application on Wednesday just gone and asked them if they would accept applications that came in on Tuesday 2nd Oct as Monday 1st in Australia is a bank holiday and they stated yes they would accept applications that came in on 2nd Oct,so good luck..


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

That makes me feel slightly bettet then- really want this!


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

portvale1uk said:


> That makes me feel slightly bettet then- really want this!


All the best. Hope it goes your way. I have the utmost respect for police in most parts of the world. Because of your dedication we walk the streets without a care, we sleep peacefully at night and aren't afraid of going to new places!


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers. My app stil hasnt arrived at their hq so nt happy bt iv emailed wapol, so av parcelforce. I av emailed my app in case my actual 1 dusnt gt there for few days- hopefully they wnt b mean!


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

portvale1uk said:


> Cheers. My app stil hasnt arrived at their hq so nt happy bt iv emailed wapol, so av parcelforce. I av emailed my app in case my actual 1 dusnt gt there for few days- hopefully they wnt b mean!


Just had an email stating they have received my application they will be in touch shortly,dont forget today was there first day back as yesterday was a bank holiday.....

Good luck everyone hopefully a ticket out of this dump hole we call Great Britain...


----------



## Jo72130 (Aug 12, 2012)

I emailed them to let them know of the delays and they replied they will be accepting late entries depending on when they were sent so I think Aslong as I sent it realistically and not Friday they will accept it


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Ye i had same email- i can prove i sent mine on 21st sept if required. Is yours delayed as well?


----------



## Jo72130 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes I sent mine on 22nd and have receipt but I just looked and it said it had been delivered so hopefully I'll get an email today from then confirming arrival


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jo72130 said:


> I emailed them to let them know of the delays and they replied they will be accepting late entries depending on when they were sent so I think Aslong as I sent it realistically and not Friday they will accept it


Iv got to be honest if i was going to send a parcel Interational again i would use Rapid Parcels very efficient.....does anyone have any idea how many new recruits they want.....Also im slightly over the 7 yrs by 4 weeks so i hope that does not go against me....


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

My app STILL hasnt arrived!!!!!! Conscious nxt stage is w/c 22/10/12 so hopefully itl get there soon! Whatever you do dont use Globalpriority mail from parcelforce- absolute joke!


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

amanda197040 said:


> Iv got to be honest if i was going to send a parcel Interational again i would use Rapid Parcels very efficient.....does anyone have any idea how many new recruits they want.....Also im slightly over the 7 yrs by 4 weeks so i hope that does not go against me....


150 places apparently.
Are you over by 4 weeks even if you take off all your a/l & breaks?
I am over by 26 weeks, however by removing the a/l & breaks I'm under by 1 week.
We'll know soon enough, & at least we tried if we don't get in.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

jumhed said:


> 150 places apparently.
> Are you over by 4 weeks even if you take off all your a/l & breaks?
> I am over by 26 weeks, however by removing the a/l & breaks I'm under by 1 week.
> We'll know soon enough, & at least we tried if we don't get in.


Yes iv taken of a/ l career break .maternity and sickness and im still over.Someone from my station applied 6 yrs ago and the 3/7 rule applied then but he had 10 yrs in and he got in ...im wonddring now how many have applied.....


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

Quite a few I believe, but its likely to be whittled down by the 3-7 rule. Then I imagine it'll be those with slightly more than 7yrs.
Are you a member of police-forum?


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

jumhed said:


> Quite a few I believe, but its likely to be whittled down by the 3-7 rule. Then I imagine it'll be those with slightly more than 7yrs.
> Are you a member of police-forum?


No im not is there a discussion about all this on there ..


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

It's run by ex-uk police who are now in Aus. Loads of info on there.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

I feel like crying- my application still hasnt been scanned due to parcelforce misplacing a whole dispatch. Theyve ruined my big chance


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

It's just been on 7 News here in Perth that there is another $10m cut in WA policing in addition to the $20m cuts earlier in the year - with possible 104 job cuts - none to frontline ??


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

teejay212 said:


> It's just been on 7 News here in Perth that there is another $10m cut in WA policing in addition to the $20m cuts earlier in the year - with possible 104 job cuts - none to frontline ??


How come there looking to employ from the UK if there cutting so much from the police budget,doesn't make sense.....


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

portvale1uk said:


> I feel like crying- my application still hasnt been scanned due to parcelforce misplacing a whole dispatch. Theyve ruined my big chance


Ah i really feel for you but didn't they say they would accept even if late as long as they could prove you sent it early...there is still hope for you surely,have you emailed them to ask the question..


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

I have emailed a copy of my application but they havent come back with a straight answer. Theyre aware of situation and parcelforce have emailed them saying its their fault and would an emailed application be suffice in the circumstances, but i wont hear back from this until tomorrow morning.

I just hope they take all this into consideration


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

portvale1uk said:


> I have emailed a copy of my application but they havent come back with a straight answer. Theyre aware of situation and parcelforce have emailed them saying its their fault and would an emailed application be suffice in the circumstances, but i wont hear back from this until tomorrow morning.
> 
> I just hope they take all this into consideration


Oh good luck i had a similar problem when i applied to South Australia Police last year my emailed application was lost in cyber space and as it was a bank holiday w-e they wouldnt accept another one after the deadline.I think you may be fine though depending on how many applicants they have coming in ,as SA had over a thousand they were not interested in my late one...


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Ye it depends on how many apply. Jus gutted cuz if this does end up bein scrapped due to arriving late im not sur when other aussie forces will recruit in the future. O well i can just hope!


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

amanda197040 said:


> How come there looking to employ from the UK if there cutting so much from the police budget,doesn't make sense.....


Was it the 2009 lot who were accepted & then the whole transferee intake was cancelled? 
May be they'll cancel this intake too?


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Just had email acknowledging my application so think theyv accepted an emailed attachment. At least thats a start!


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

portvale1uk said:


> Just had email acknowledging my application so think theyv accepted an emailed attachment. At least thats a start!


So pleased for you.Good luck to each and everyone of us...


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

portvale1uk said:


> Just had email acknowledging my application so think theyv accepted an emailed attachment. At least thats a start!


That's good news. Good luck.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

On Police-Forum someone is saying (rumour mill overdrive) this intake has been cancelled.


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

Got my email ,iv not got through...oh well good luck to everyone else...


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats gutting- theyre still processing mine. Hopefully sa will recruit soon 2


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

portvale1uk said:


> Thats gutting- theyre still processing mine. Hopefully sa will recruit soon 2


You might be ok then from looking at the other forum it looks like they are getting the no's out the way first.How many years you got in as im slightly over.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Well fingers crossed- do u knw hw many theyr taking on roughly? With all leave etc taken off 3yrs 11weeks


----------



## amanda197040 (Apr 21, 2011)

portvale1uk said:


> Well fingers crossed- do u knw hw many theyr taking on roughly? With all leave muetc taken off 3yrs 11weeks


How much service did u end up with then after taking off that..I have no idea how many they are recruiting or how many replied
. I was only over by a few weeks though.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

I ended up with 3yrs 11 weeks after taking off all my leave. Can sit in hope- u never knw sa and other aus forces may start recruiting soon


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

I failed the papersift too. Que sera.


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

jumhed said:


> I failed the papersift too. Que sera.


Sorry to here it, matey. Too much service?

Hope another opportunity arises.

maxLIFE


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

maxLIFE said:


> Sorry to here it, matey. Too much service?
> 
> Hope another opportunity arises.
> 
> maxLIFE


Yes, but was under 7 years after I'd taken off the leave as per their application instructions. So a bit gutted, but I suppose they had enough applicants who were under 7yrs service even without removing the leave.
I'll just have to keep my eyes open for any other opportunities.
All the best to those who've been accepted.


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

portvale1uk said:


> I ended up with 3yrs 11 weeks after taking off all my leave. Can sit in hope- u never knw sa and other aus forces may start recruiting soon


Only SA recruits from here regularly (every few years). NSW has a waiting list & Victoria is full even though recruits have to pay for their own training.


----------



## jenjenk (Apr 20, 2012)

Does anyone know when QLD last recruited from UK? 

X


----------



## jumhed (Jan 10, 2012)

jenjenk said:


> Does anyone know when QLD last recruited from UK?
> 
> X


Someone on police-forum will know, but I wouldn't be surprised if they never have.


----------



## Jo72130 (Aug 12, 2012)

Anybody going on Monday for psychometric tests??


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes me at 12 m8


----------



## Jo72130 (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh we'll done!!! I'm going to have to practice practice practice!! Hurdle 1 of many complete I spose!


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Yh and to u m8- u knw hw many have been shortlisted?


----------



## Jo72130 (Aug 12, 2012)

No I've got 5 friends who have and still 2 waiting to hear... I'm not so worried about Monday I'm stressing over not being able to do one sit up!!


----------



## CharlieSierra (Oct 17, 2012)

Myself and my OH have both been given dates for the testing. However, the OH may not be able to get time off work for that day (divisional operation day - no time off to be granted). Only found out yesterday that we'd got through the papersift and this is gutting that we might not be able to make the date they've given us. No idea whether they will be flexible with this date.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

I think they are quite flexible. I specifically asked 4 the monday as i cnt gt any other time off that wk n they granted it me. Email them and ask the question


----------



## CharlieSierra (Oct 17, 2012)

Portvale - thanks for that. We're in Scotland so need to be able to travel together due to the cost (anyone want to buy a kidney?) We should hopefully know tomorrow whether we can both get the time off. Even if we could do it on the Thurs, that would be a big help.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anyone know what the pass mark is for the police entrance evaluation? Also any tips on how to work out the distance questions (ie place a is 200km from place b and place c is 750km from place b etc)


----------



## CharlieSierra (Oct 17, 2012)

I haven't seen an actual pass mark. The email with the results of the sample says 14 out of 26 is "encouraging". 

As for how to solve the distance questions, I'm not sure I could adequately answer that one without causing confusion.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok well im averaging between18-22 marks so far. Them and sometimes the pattern questions cause confusion- any tip at all for distance? I dnt think u cud confuse me any more 4 that!!!!


----------



## borderface (Oct 18, 2012)

To figure it out you need a Distance Speed Time triangle

D
S T

So to find the time you divide the distance by the speed, to find speed you divide the distance by the time and yup, you guessed it; to find the distance you multiply the speed by the time. Easy! That said I'm rubbish at maths so that'll be my weak point

Also, what are people wearing? Are people wearing suits like in an interview or just wearing normal jeans etc?

And is it just the tests? they say we'll be 2.5 hours bu the tests are 15 mins each. Any thoughts?


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you! Maths nt my strongest area either. I knw they dnt provide notes- will b able write notes on exam papers? Im wearing my suit monday


----------



## CharlieSierra (Oct 17, 2012)

Can anyone who attended on Monday confirm the structure of the tests? Is it several short ones or one long one? Similar to the samples on the website?


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Spelling test full maths test verbal reasoning thn pattern test


----------



## borderface (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyboady had any results yet? 2 weeks and I've heard nothing!!! Starting to wonder if the email wasn't delivered...


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

No i havent heard anything either and according to police-forum nobody has


----------



## Jo72130 (Aug 12, 2012)

Not heard anything... Maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## twthedad (Feb 4, 2011)

People are starting to get e-mails according to Police Forum!


----------



## Jo72130 (Aug 12, 2012)

Have my prep talk on 3rd and fitness and interview on 10th! So excited


----------



## beng (Nov 11, 2012)

As above got my email on Tuesday for prep talk on 3rd and fitness and interview on 10th. 10.1 on beep test seems high!


----------



## borderface (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone know what form the interview takes?
Previous experience etc?
Also I downloaded a beep test app. I'm quite fit and gym often but struggled to get beyond 9 today! Considering it's 5.4 here which is easy, I think level 10.1 is way above average. Will step up training but wondered how others were getting on!


----------



## CharlieSierra (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm going down soon for fitness/interview. Not going well. Weights are fine. No idea about grip strength. Agility? Seems I have very little.


----------



## portvale1uk (Apr 12, 2012)

Not wanting to count my chickens but, if i am successful in this recruitment drive to wapol, i will be travelling alone. Im 24y/o male from staffordshire who would need help in finding a place to stay, especially for the first 13 wks at joondalup. Is there are any1 else in the same boat or is already in wa that i would be able to share accomodation with/rent from? I would be looking to go to wa in april to introduce myself and sort accomodation out etc


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm reliably informed all SAPOL recruit places are filled for this financial year ie until 30th June. If you have PR you can apply direct from the UK and if successful would start after this date.

maxLIFE


----------

